# Gas grill propane tank



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I always fill mine at the closest outlet to my house. In fact you will see more tank exchange places than actual fill up centres. You just swap it out.

When connecting, make sure your fittings are hand tightened. Some say do a soapy water test on the hose and fittings. Little bubbles will form if there is a leak.

When starting your grill...lid up...if you don't have a push button spark, always flame before fuel


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

I get mine filled at a local hardware store. Places like Ace Hardware or TrueValue. Most other places will just swap tanks.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Most gas stations have the exchange service.
Some even fill them.
It will cost you around 45 dollars for the initial tank purchase with gas then it's around 18 dollars for refills/ exchanges.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

sublime2 said:


> Most gas stations have the exchange service.
> Some even fill them.
> It will cost you around 45 dollars for the initial tank purchase with gas then it's around 18 dollars for refills/ exchanges.


I bought the tank at Sears so I just have to have someone fill it.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

dinosaur1 said:


> I bought the tank at Sears so I just have to have someone fill it.


If you paid over $25 for the tank take it back.
Go to HD,you can get a new tank that's full of gas for $45.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

sublime2 said:


> If you paid over $25 for the tank take it back.
> Go to HD,you can get a new tank that's full of gas for $45.


It works out the same. $18-$20 to fill mine up at Ace.


----------



## horseonthefly (Mar 14, 2012)

I just get mine filled at a local place that does large tank rentals (search for your city + propane). Some RV service stations will fill them as well. I didn't want to buy a brand new tank and exchange it for an old one. My fill-station tanks always seem to last longer than my father-in-law's exchanged ones. I should weigh it some time to see if there really is a difference. It does cost a little more to get it filled than to do the exchange thing.

Always turn off the gas at the tank (not just the burners) when you're done.

If you have NG/Propane heat you can just get a tap off of your house supply installed for the grill. Can be cheaper and easier long-term, especially if you're on a pipeline.

I keep two tanks on hand for when one runs out. Sucks to be in the middle of smoking some ribs or a boston butt and run out of gas!

I will say, gas is convenient, but it doesn't beat the flavor of charcoal. We still pull out our charcoal grill when we have time to mess with it.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

sublime2 said:


> If you paid over $25 for the tank take it back.
> Go to HD,you can get a new tank that's full of gas for $45.


Can HD fill them up?


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Big box stores like Home Depot and walmart have exchange services. You don't have to buy a tank, you just rent it and when it is done you take it back, exchange it and get a full one for whatever the filling fee is. They do not fill them at the store, instead they have a company such as Blue rhino do the service on them. If you own a tank like I do you can get them filled at a local welding supply house or a RV service center.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Other than cleaning the cast iron grates, grease tray and grease pan...do I clean the heat diffusers?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I just do a tank swap. Menard's uses 24/7 kiosk type tank swap units, that you either swipe your credit card, or insert cash. I usually check prices before I swap, since some places are higher than others. Plus side is, you get a tank that has been maintained & pressure tested, vs. having a tank that you could own for 5-10 years, and some day, it goes boom.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

dinosaur1 said:


> Other than cleaning the cast iron grates, grease tray and grease pan...do I clean the heat diffusers?


Run it for about five minutes, after removing any product from it, so that the grease ashes, then just brush either with a wire brush, or a grill cleaning stone. Every month if you wish, if you heavily use it, tear it down, and use oven cleaner to clean the interior and grates, then scrub and rinse, then put back together.

Grills are not that hard to maintain than a Charcoal grill, other than about every 18 to 24 months, you may have to replace the burners if they are the cheap kind.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I found out that I have porcelain coated cast iron grates actually. From what I understand I can't use any type of brush other than soaking a towel in hot water and dish soap and rubbing it over a 2x4.


----------



## dogris (Dec 8, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> I found out that I have porcelain coated cast iron grates actually. From what I understand I can't use any type of brush other than soaking a towel in hot water and dish soap and rubbing it over a 2x4.


Then there is reality! 
No way in hell I'm waiting for the grill to cool and then rely on a towel and dishwater. That porcelain coating is gonna eventually fail even if never actually used.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

You guys do realize that the tank exchange places usually only put 15# of propane in a 20# tank right? Look closely at the label sometime, it's a MUCH better value to get your tank filled.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

robertcdf said:


> You guys do realize that the tank exchange places usually only put 15# of propane in a 20# tank right? Look closely at the label sometime, it's a MUCH better value to get your tank filled.


I intend on keeping my tank and just getting it filled. What's the best meter to get?


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

dinosaur1 said:


> I intend on keeping my tank and just getting it filled. What's the best meter to get?


None of the meters in my experience have worked very well, I have multiple tanks so if 1 runs out I have another close by.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

robertcdf said:


> None of the meters in my experience have worked very well, I have multiple tanks so if 1 runs out I have another close by.


I just don't like the thought of another one on stand by especially with kids around, etc...


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

dinosaur1 said:


> I just don't like the thought of another one on stand by especially with kids around, etc...


My extra is stored in the shed.not an issue with the little ones.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Tell your kids not to touch them... I also have kids (1 & 5) and they do what they're told. You're kids would have to be pretty destructive to do something to a propane tank. Even knocking them over is safe (unless you have an old style tank where the valve can be broken off, but as you said yours is new)


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

The RV dealer connected to my shop will fill grill tanks for employees for $10 flat. Within reason. There are 2 gas stations close to my neighborhood that always seem to have propane price wars, right now a tank exchange runs $12.95 at one of them. Not bad at all. 

I'm pretty sure even a 20 lb cylinder can only be filled to 15 lb. They have to leave 'X' amount of volume for expansion. I use them for my grill and for my torpedo heater in the garage in the winter so I'm always looking for cheap fill-ups and exchanges.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Is the meter the only way to know how much has is left?


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Marqed97 said:


> I'm pretty sure even a 20 lb cylinder can only be filled to 15 lb. They have to leave 'X' amount of volume for expansion. I use them for my grill and for my torpedo heater in the garage in the winter so I'm always looking for cheap fill-ups and exchanges.


NOT true at all, that is what they are trying to make you think. The true capacity of the tank IS above 20# but the fill limit is 20#.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Not according to the labels on my cylinders.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

robertcdf said:


> NOT true at all, that is what they are trying to make you think. The true capacity of the tank IS above 20# but the fill limit is 20#.


Let's just put this to a stop. They fill tanks 80% of the max, so that there is room for expansion. If you fill it to max, you will have problems.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Let's just put this to a stop. They fill tanks 80% of the max, so that there is room for expansion. If you fill it to max, you will have problems.


That's what I had always thought. I'm no propane expert (house is on NG) but I thought that 80% was the magic number. Thank you sir.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Well I take my advice from a guy who has been filling talks for over 30 years. Btw blue rhino had a class action suit filed against them for that lie. Look it up.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

gregzoll said:


> Let's just put this to a stop. They fill tanks 80% of the max, so that there is room for expansion. If you fill it to max, you will have problems.


That's why I said the tanks can handle more than 20 but 20 is the max they'll fill it because of expansion. http://www.elivermore.com/propane.htm


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

robertcdf said:


> That's why I said the tanks can handle more than 20 but 20 is the max they'll fill it because of expansion. http://www.elivermore.com/propane.htm


You do know that is the weight of the tank, not the weight of the LPG. The max that they can fill these tanks is aprox 5# of LPG. They have a lee-way of anywhere from 4.3 to 5 pounds. If you fill it until it is full, the tank will freeze up, and the LPG will not turn into a gas, so you can light your grill. What you will have, is a sitting bomb.

So stating that Blue Rhino is in a class action, is just stupid. What it is, is people that do not understand that BR is going by the min. they can fill the tanks, and still state that they are within reg's. Also has to do with the fact that the cabinets are usually sitting out in direct sunlight, and the fuel will expand while sitting waiting for people to purchase them. BTW, it was also Amerigas, and the fact also remains, that the prices were lower at those rentals, because they knew they were filling them less, which meant more turn around. I see no cheating of the customers, other than the majority that rented these units from both companies, should read the fine print before making the sale.

The U.S. has become the land of the stupid, illinformed, and sue happy society.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I have my tank filled. 

When empty my 5gallon/20# tank will stop filling at 4.7 gallons. 

Propane weighs approximately 4.2 lbs per gal. depending on the temp.

4.7 gal. X 4.2 lbs. = 19.74 lbs. of propane not including the tank itself.

Never even considered using the exchange tanks. Those tanks in my area go for $22-$25. Filling my own cost about $15


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

gregzoll said:


> You do know that is the weight of the tank, not the weight of the LPG. The max that they can fill these tanks is aprox 5# of LPG. They have a lee-way of anywhere from 4.3 to 5 pounds. If you fill it until it is full, the tank will freeze up, and the LPG will not turn into a gas, so you can light your grill. What you will have, is a sitting bomb.
> 
> So stating that Blue Rhino is in a class action, is just stupid. What it is, is people that do not understand that BR is going by the min. they can fill the tanks, and still state that they are within reg's. Also has to do with the fact that the cabinets are usually sitting out in direct sunlight, and the fuel will expand while sitting waiting for people to purchase them. BTW, it was also Amerigas, and the fact also remains, that the prices were lower at those rentals, because they knew they were filling them less, which meant more turn around. I see no cheating of the customers, other than the majority that rented these units from both companies, should read the fine print before making the sale.
> 
> The U.S. has become the land of the stupid, illinformed, and sue happy society.


You sir are the uninformed... But believe whatever you want. a 20# propane tank can handle 20LBS of propane AND STILL HAVE ROOM FOR EXPANSION. 
If you look at your tank it will have stamped on the side it's TARE weight. Example 2 of the 20# tanks have a TW (tare weight) of 16.6 lbs, 2 of my 30# tanks have a TW of 23.5 lbs

I never said that blue rhino (and the likes) were cheating people, BUT they USED to have VERY small print listing the ACTUAL amount of propane in the bottles, they've since changed that (due to the lawsuit). I've known they were shortchanging people for a long time so I usually do not use them. 

You keep buying 15#'s of propane in your 20's and I'll keep buying 20#'s in my 20's getting them filled by a LOCAL pro who ONLY does propane and has probably filled more tanks than he cares to count. When a PROFESSIONAL in ANY field tells me something I generally believe him, after all he is a PRO. Much like when an HVAC guy tells you that your furnace is done, you believe him.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

robertcdf said:


> You sir are the uninformed... But believe whatever you want. a 20# propane tank can handle 20LBS of propane AND STILL HAVE ROOM FOR EXPANSION.


Uninformed, doubtful. By the standards stated for ORM-D, and which are different for when going to a supplier to fill up a tank, there will be differences in the weights. Maybe next time you should do your research, vs spouting FUD and being opinionated about nothing. Only person I see getting their panties in a bunch is you. Me, I could care less. I pick up my tanks at the local Menard's vs Lowe's or Walgreen's. Why, because it is cheaper, and I can go there at midnight if I wish, and swipe my card, exchange the tank, and be gone in less than two minutes.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Did you read the link I posted? Clearly not. That's fine you waste your money. Ever heard of the opd valve on those tanks? You physically cannot over fil them.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

robertcdf said:


> Did you read the link I posted? Clearly not. That's fine you waste your money. Ever heard of the opd valve on those tanks? You physically cannot over fil them.


Why do I have to, when I know that tanks can be overfilled, even with a OPD valve on them. Wasting money, that is your opinion. Last time I "rented" a tank, was over a year ago, and have used it more, than when I would get them from Lowe's. Now again, quit trying to start a fire when you have no fuel to keep it lit.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> Why do I have to, when I know that tanks can be overfilled, even with a OPD valve on them.


I don't understand this statement. How can they be overfilled? http://www.propane101.com/index.htm


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

http://www.bluerhino.com/BRWEB/Help...ropane-does-Blue-Rhino-put-in-its-tanks-.aspx 
Look right here your favorite brand blue rhino used to put 17lbs in their tanks, how could they do that if you feel 16 is the max? It's ok to admit your wrong.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Guys, maybe charcoal aint so bad after all. besides, who says meat tastes better with propane? Even real wood, for that matter- best fuel source for finest grilling.........(light humor......)


----------



## pwgsx (Jul 30, 2011)

Check a local camp ground area or trailer park in your area. The one by me fills a tank for $12 and they fill it more than what you get at the local tank exchange place which is about $18 here and less gas.  The only time the exchange place is good is when your tank is expired :whistling2:


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow three pages of discussion on this. Still, I think I can add some info. The newer tanks are safer than the older ones due to the internal valve that prevents the tank from turning on when it is not attached. There is a thick gasket that seals much better that the previous tanks. You only need to hand tighten them. There is generally no need to test the seal. Basically, they have redesigned the hookup to make it more user friendly. 

They recommend the tank be replaced after a certain peroid of time so there is merit in occasionally doing the tank exchange rather than the fill so you are not dealing with an old tank. They clean and inspect the tanks they use for the exchange. 

I keep a spare to avoid running out. There is a way to check the level of fuel using a pitcher of hot water. You pour it down one side of the tank. Where there is liquid the side of the tank will cool faster leaving sweat. That sweat will show you how much LP is left in the tank. No guage necessary.


----------



## phdjg (May 25, 2012)

I skimmed this post a bit, but did not see if anyone posted this option: you can purchase your tank already filled. Some businesses that sell propane tanks will deliver it to your house and take the old tank. Tanks are typically filled 3/4 of the way, at 15 lbs., but you can find people that fill the tanks to 20 lbs.


----------



## thinksincode (Nov 26, 2011)

phdjg said:


> I skimmed this post a bit, but did not see if anyone posted this option: you can purchase your tank already filled. Some businesses that sell propane tanks will deliver it to your house and take the old tank. Tanks are typically filled 3/4 of the way, at 15 lbs., but you can find people that fill the tanks to 20 lbs.


This is what I did. I bought a shiny new tank from the local hardware store, then took it out to the parking lot where they fill it for you.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Here in Canada, all propane tanks are date stamped at time of manufacture. The law states that 10 years after the date of manufacture, the tank can no longer be filled.

I agree that if you own your tank and have it filled you are likely getting more propane than if you do the swap route. And you will be saving yourself some money in the process. That was always my first choice but finding locations to fill propane tanks is getting harder and harder so I eventually had to go the route of the Swappers. More convenient but much MORE expensive.

I don't know what is the appropriate fill amount for a 20lb tank, but I have had one that was over filled. When the tank sat in the sun for awhile, it started to expel gas out of that valve. I quickly grabbed it and put it into the shade and all was fine.

And I too had a small 5lb tank as a back up for when the other bottle runs dry. I only use the 5lber in emergencies and it has lasted almost 15 years. It saved me plenty of times when we had tenderloin steaks on the grill. 

As far as the kids causing problems with a spare tank. I'd say it is no more a worry than the existing tank on the BBQ. And in fact, I am more worried about the HOT BBQ than I am about the kids playing with the propane tank.

And finally, we just gave up on propane. Had a natural gas line installed last week and bought this on the weekend. 1000 sq inches of cooking service. insert manly FIST pump here!!! 

http://www.weber.com/explore/grills/summit-series/summit-s-670


----------



## speedtree (Mar 7, 2010)

The local Costco refills mine for about 12.xx plus tax. Never checked how full they fill it. 

Also, one thing I didn't figure out until about the second refill. If you open the valve too fast or forget to turn the valve off and open the grill there is some kind of safety device that limits the flow. I thought mine was out of gas even though it didn't seem like that long ago that I had filled it. Unscrew the hose from the tank and then back on and you are back in business.


----------

